# "Rescued" Let's Debate!



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

I created this thread to check out what others think of when people adopt an animal from a pet store and call it rescuing? Like "I just rescued this bird from the pet store!" Not just rats but all animals. Personally it kinda rubs me the wrong way as I think of rescuing a pet as when you either saved a pet from the outdoors, like finding an abandoned cat or dog, or when you get a pet from a shelter. Or if you literally rescued, like saved a animal from a dire situation. 

For example Xena and Spike were from a shelter, 5 of my ferrets were from the shelter, my cat was also from the shelter, my kitten was from a feral litter that I raised, and my dog was an abandoned dog that I found on the streets and was unable to find a home for. I consider these rescued.

Bindi, Erwin, Buffy, and Drusilla were from a ladys oops litter, One of my ferrets was from a pet store, my fish came from a fish shop, and my bunny came from a local breeder. I would never call these rescues.

So what do you think? Do you agree or disagree? Whats your reasons behind your stance? Also just remimber that it's OK to disagree and to keep it friendly!


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

I think that it depends on what you think rescuing is. If you think it is just taking an animal into a more fortunate situation than its previous one, then buying a pet from a pet shop is rescuing. If you go off of the dictionary definition of rescuing,

"save (someone) from a dangerous or distressing situation" 

Then it would just depend on how bad the pet shop was. However, when I hear that someone rescued a dog, I usually think of shelter adoption.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I always think if the animal would end up suffering/dying without the person's intervention, that it's rescuing. The exchange of money doesn't change my opinion, since even shelter rescues include a transaction. If the animal is otherwise in whatever/neutral/positive condition, I consider it adoption.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I think that many people use the word "rescue" because of the emotional connotations. I think we all have very strong feelings for our pets and have, at least at some point, imagined what kind of horrible lives they might have had if we had never come along. In many cases, we don't even need to imagine how horrible their lives could have been. Often, we know exactly what would have been in store for them had we not come along. I think this is why many pet owners like the word "rescue" and feel it appropriate to use.

Conversely, because of our feelings for our pets, we don't like to use impersonal or cold sounding words. To say that you "bought" your pet feels sterile and devoid of any emotional connection, like how you would speak of a toy or a tube of toothpaste. 

Personally, I have to force myself to use the term "purchased" or "bought" to describe pet store or breeder rats. I feel that these are more honest words. Sometimes I say "acquired." I try to never use the word "rescue" when talking about stores or breeders. I don't even like using the word "adopted."

I pretty much only consider the term "rescue" to apply to rats that come from a shelter. It could apply to some situations like craigslist but, seeing all of the backyard and feeder breeders that post ads in my area, I think it's hard to tell the difference between feeding a shady industry and legitimately rescuing an animal in need. I wish nobody ever tried to surrender their animals on craigslist. I wish that it was possible that all rescues go through legitimate shelters.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't care about what they want to call it. Rescued, purchased, adopt, bought. It doesn't matter. Meaningless labels.

I only care about whether they treat their animals properly.


----------



## SuperJesterPaw (Apr 7, 2017)

I would not think of purchasing an animal from a store as rescuing it. Although you are saving it from a potentially bad situation, most animals in pet stores come from mills, where the animals are kept in awful conditions. So by purchasing said animal, you are essentially giving the mill more money, and thus, more power to put more animals in the same terrible condition.


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

I think it only counts as a rescue if you see the animal is in a bad situation and convince the pet store to give them to you for free because then the store doesn't profit off of it. I have known people who've managed to convince pet stores to get them "cheap" pets who were very sick for free before.


----------



## shortnsweet33 (Jul 30, 2017)

SuperJesterPaw said:


> I would not think of purchasing an animal from a store as rescuing it. Although you are saving it from a potentially bad situation, most animals in pet stores come from mills, where the animals are kept in awful conditions. So by purchasing said animal, you are essentially giving the mill more money, and thus, more power to put more animals in the same terrible condition.


Could not agree more. Not everyone is located near a shelter/reputable breeders, so I understand some people purchase their rats from the pet store. My very first rat's previous owner had purchased him from a petstore and was very misinformed (especially since she only got one!). But when you purchase these rats, it supports the mills. I think it is a good thing if you are able to give them a good home and quality life, which is most important. But I wouldn't call it "rescuing" as you purchased them from the pet store.


----------



## mewmew_chan (Aug 20, 2017)

anilec said:


> I created this thread to check out what others think of when people adopt an animal from a pet store and call it rescuing? Like "I just rescued this bird from the pet store!" Not just rats but all animals. Personally it kinda rubs me the wrong way as I think of rescuing a pet as when you either saved a pet from the outdoors, like finding an abandoned cat or dog, or when you get a pet from a shelter. Or if you literally rescued, like saved a animal from a dire situation.
> 
> For example Xena and Spike were from a shelter, 5 of my ferrets were from the shelter, my cat was also from the shelter, my kitten was from a feral litter that I raised, and my dog was an abandoned dog that I found on the streets and was unable to find a home for. I consider these rescued.
> 
> ...


Actually, many pet stores now have adoption centres- my local Petco does and thats where I got both of my hamsters.


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

I believe if you are saving the animal's life, it is considered rescuing. All of my animals were rescued from a shelter, except for one which was rescued from a man that found my cat abandoned in an apartment. My rats were adopted from someone in my local area and I do not consider that rescuing. Though the rats were not treated properly as rats should be, they were loved and were not dying. Animals in a pet store are the same way. They are not treated and cared for properly, but they are not dying. That is just my opinion. 

Also, it is referred to as "rescued" pets not "rescue" pets, as rescue pets are actual service dogs that rescue people xD that is just a pet peeve of mine!​


----------



## oreodaisy (Nov 17, 2017)

I consider all four of my animals rescues (2 cats and 2 rats). One cat, Shawn was taken from a cat colony that was about to lose their shelter. I've had him since he was 16 weeks old. My other kitty, Gremlin, was gotten from a facebook ad posted by a woman who had found a box of dumped kitten. He was barely a pound and 7 weeks, if that. They are now a year and half old. My two rats, Daisy and Oreo were also both rescues. Oreo, I saved from being snake food and Daisy I purchased from a local pet store out of the feeder tank.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I think that a misinterpretation of the animals origins could possibly lead people to disregard the idea that the animal could possibly be considered a rescue.
I.e. cats from Petsmart are transferred there from outside shelters and rescues. People do not realize this. My aunt got a cat from Petsmart and it wasn't until he disappeared and my aunt called petsmart to ask if they had his microchip number that she found out that he was originally from the animal shelter one town over.


----------



## Zindi (Jan 6, 2017)

Considering the way pet shops keep animals here, some way it's a rescue. The problem is the shop only sees that people buy their animals so they bring in even more into shitty conditions. A really small terrarium, wood shavings and seed mix is the norm for pet shops and it's very sad, they never separate genders and keep even hamsters in groups.


----------

